# AT boots / alpine bindings



## k2 four (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all, I see that this question has been thrown around quite a bit, I would like to add a different spin and see if anyone has a suggestion. Let me know if I am posting in the correct forum.

I am a race coach for an alpine ski team in the east. I spend a lot of time on my feet, out of my skis, on the hill. That being said, I purchased a pair of Garmont Endorphins and am quite happy with them. I am currently using the DIN alpine soles. I would like to experiment with the Vibram soles as I spend a lot of time walking around race courses and the like and not always on snow covered areas.

Does anyone know of a way to safely use the AT soles in an Alpine set up? Is there an Alpine binding for this use? 

I ski on a world cup slalom ski with a riser plate. Not sure if an AT binding will work with this set up. I understand that I need a binding with an adjustable toe height, any alpine systems with these features? Ultimately, I would like to be able to use the Vibram soles with my world cup slalom set up.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## atkinson (Nov 22, 2010)

Using vibram soles affects the release mechanism. If you are okay with that, go for it. 

However, most alpine bindings don't have the amount of toe height adjustment you need just to get the boots in the bindings. Make sure you try before you buy. 

The Marker AT bindings are bomber, if you decide to go that route. Some coaches go really light and get a Dynafit set-up, but you need the right boots and bindings. Your current boot will not do Dynafit.

Good luck!

John


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 22, 2010)

I ski on AT soles with Marker Duke bindings, which are basically inbound bindings that unhinge so you can skin up. You can adjust the toe height and forward pressure to accommodate either AT or regular alpine bindings.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

I would recommend getting a Marker Duke if you want to use AT boots. AT boots in a traditional alpine binding is not recommended. Marker Tour F12 is another option, though not quite as beefy as the Duke. Would look kinda funny having a touring binding on a slalom ski, but either of those two bindings should get the job done. If you use the same setup to race, you might want to check the stack height.


----------



## Edd (Nov 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I would recommend getting a Marker Duke if you want to use AT boots. AT boots in a traditional alpine binding is not recommended.



Why is this exactly?  Release issues like what was mentioned earlier?  I'm new to AT equipment myself so I'm full of questions.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

Edd said:


> Why is this exactly?  Release issues like what was mentioned earlier?  I'm new to AT equipment myself so I'm full of questions.


JA covers it pretty well above. If you compare the "toe" of an alpine boot to an AT boot, you'll notice that the AT boot stacks a little higher. In other words, it won't really fit right "at least as designed) into an alpine binding. The vibram sole vs plastic is also different which could be an issue with release. The toe height is the real deal breaker, though.

I used a Fritschi with both an alpine boot and an AT boot. I had to raise the toe height significantly when switching from an alpine boot to an AT boot.


----------



## Edd (Nov 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> JA covers it pretty well above. If you compare the "toe" of an alpine boot to an AT boot, you'll notice that the AT boot stacks a little higher. In other words, it won't really fit right "at least as designed) into an alpine binding. The vibram sole vs plastic is also different which could be an issue with release. The toe height is the real deal breaker, though.
> 
> I used a Fritschi with both an alpine boot and an AT boot. I had to raise the toe height significantly when switching from an alpine boot to an AT boot.



That helps, thanks.  Who is JA?  I'm only on my third beer so I'm I think I'm lucid.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 22, 2010)

JA = John Atkinson


----------



## k2 four (Nov 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I would recommend getting a Marker Duke if you want to use AT boots. AT boots in a traditional alpine binding is not recommended. Marker Tour F12 is another option, though not quite as beefy as the Duke. Would look kinda funny having a touring binding on a slalom ski, but either of those two bindings should get the job done. If you use the same setup to race, you might want to check the stack height.



The Duke and F12 may be too wide for the SL ski? Also, don't think those bindings would work with the plate mounted on the ski. The stack height would then be unusually high. This set-up will not be used for race, I like the way the SL ski performs and use it as my everyday ski. Does anyone offer a hybrid? Something that has the sliding AFD and adjustable toe height in a more normal 2 piece binding?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 22, 2010)

k2 four said:


> The Duke and F12 may be too wide for the SL ski? Also, don't think those bindings would work with the plate mounted on the ski. The stack height would then be unusually high. This set-up will not be used for race, I like the way the SL ski performs and use it as my everyday ski. Does anyone offer a hybrid? Something that has the sliding AFD and adjustable toe height in a more normal 2 piece binding?



The Duke will not work for him.  It needs a minimum 80mm waisted ski to fit on the ski.  I know that some older Salomon bindings such as the 810's had a adjustable toe height.  I have no idea if it would be compatible with a AT boot though.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't know about the width minimum. 

Sounds like you are going to need another ski, k2four! Time to go shopping!!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 23, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> ......  I know that some older Salomon bindings such as the 810's had a adjustable toe height.  I have no idea if it would be compatible with a AT boot though.


I've read this over on TGR...about both some Salomons and Dukes.   Would be interesting to see how the new Tours hold...(Think I'll stop in @local shop in ~15min to see;-))  Think they were set up outside of the normal customer paying the shop transaction, for legality-sake....but at least it sounded like it worked.  Think DIN was possibly tweaked a bit in addition to correspond with the boot lugs..etc...and yeah, was more likely with a ski wider underfoot = ie binding techs doing their own.
Have indeed seen a few Dynafits on boards like a K2 Four...but with that kind of torque most definitely need an AT boot...as one needs anyways with a Dynafit binding.  Those instances certainly made me a believer of the Dynafit as a legitimate binding except for the 40'+ jumps the young guys out West partake in.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 23, 2010)

I misread this title as..

At Boobs/alpine bindings

LOL


----------

